# My Setup



## Sheldon Johnson

This is a picture of some of my setup, should be adding 2 more of the rectangular tanks today after I've been into town.







Just wanted to share...


----------



## Joe

Very nice setup you have there Sheldon!  thats a lot of mantids lol.

Joe


----------



## Rick

Here is most of my room. Excuse the mess:


----------



## chun

Impressive set up, the both of you [rounds of applause]

out of interest Rick, what are you keeping in that open black box with the lamps attached to the side?

Here's my old Gongylus gongylodes setup  






x


----------



## Rick

Hey Chun. I have an eastern box turtle in the tub. He is about two years old.


----------



## DMJ

Your guys set-ups rocks and especially like your Rick very cool set-up..I have deli-cups everywhere lol my mom hates it but oh well except for my orchids who get bigger set-ups.


----------



## ellroy

Nice setups guys.

Sheldon....are those the Wilkinsons fishtanks everyones on about?

Cheers

Alan


----------



## Sheldon Johnson

Of course!


----------



## ellroy

Cool! So do you have shares in the company?!?!? :lol:


----------



## Sheldon Johnson

how did you manage to make that assumption?


----------



## Ian

Yay, wilko geo tanks. I thought I would add a few pix of my setup. I have a lot more, but here are a few:





















Cheers,

Ian


----------



## ellroy

Cool setup Ian.....reminds me of my bedroom when I was a teenager. It was great fun.....may explain why I could never get a girlfriend though! :?


----------



## Ian

lmao, yeah, I know the feeling 

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Sheldon Johnson

10/10 for effort Ian, but your room looks like its burstng at the seams!


----------



## yen_saw

Nice set up guys!! great job to all of you and thanks for showing the pics. really an eye openner for me :shock:


----------



## Ian

it sure is sheldon, which is why I am moving also into half of the garage :lol: 

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Sheldon Johnson

I still live at home too... I live in the room thats over the garidge/kitchen, so its 21 ft long - sounds big but it really isn't! my biggest problem is that I'm so damn big I require alot of personal space (heck, I'm about a foot too big for my double bed!)

I think my room is pretty much bursting too, but there is a solution... UPWARDS!


----------



## Ian

yeah, although, my only worry is that when I move out, what the heck am I going to do? I mean, I have a whole room downstairs full of chams, a shed outside with my feeders, and my room with the torts, leos, a cham and loads of inverts. I was planning on scrapping my bed, and sleeping on the floor, you know, put my inverts first and everything :lol: 

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Sheldon Johnson

thats why im investing in these wilco tanks - theyre stackable! Still sounds like your first palce is going to be a mess! Im trying to sort out my first place atm, need about £500 a month... WHO WANTS TO BUY VIOLIN NYMPHS AT £30 each? ORCHID HATCHLINGS ONLY £65 EACH!


----------



## Ian

deal!


----------



## ellroy

Good luck finding anywhere big enough to house that lot Ian! Might I suggest evicting your folks.....it may seem harsh but sacrifices must be made in the name of progress!

Alternatively..._you_ could move out returning to care for all the animals...meanwhile you have your own 'freaky-pet-free' batchelor pad to woo the ladeez! 8)

It's so rewarding passing on a life time of my wisdom! 8)


----------



## lorriekay56

What is a Wilkinson Fishtank and where do I find it? Also what is that silver tube looking equipment I saw?


----------



## PseudoDave

Hi lorrie, the tanks are from the store 'wilkinsons'. I'm lucky enough to have one nearby, they dont always have them in stock but when they do they're reasonably priced, normally more so than most pet shops.


----------



## Ian

alan, evicting the parents is by far the better option :wink:

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Sheldon Johnson

ill have to repost my setup pics soon, those wilco tanks now reach the ceiling!

BTW what silver tubing are you talking about?


----------



## lorriekay56

What is that silver tube in your tank?

Does anyone do business with buglogical?


----------



## ibanez_freak

wow! those setups are huge!

So what you guys do for a job any way lol.

I tend to improvise and make my own containers out of jars and stuff.


----------

